

DIY Tardis looks bigger on inside with augmented reality - mwillmott
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20836747

======
drucken
Original blog post: [http://www.kumparak.com/2012/12/my-lil-tardis-its-bigger-
on-...](http://www.kumparak.com/2012/12/my-lil-tardis-its-bigger-on-the-
inside-no-really/)

